# Off season bf%



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

This is to all the ladies that compete....

Question: What bf% do you aim to maintain through the off season or the rest of the year when not dieting for shows?

Kate x


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

BUMP!!!

Someone? Anyone?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sorry kate ladies seem slack today!

Carly has probably been mistaken for one of the special kids at her work 

I know u asked for ladies but.. for me i'll keep myself in reasonable shape.. so when i wake up my abs are pretty visable.. so normally about 20lbs or so of fat on me which plus water etc will prob measure about 12-14 %


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

DB said:


> sorry kate ladies seem slack today!
> 
> Carly has probably been mistaken for one of the special kids at her work
> 
> I know u asked for ladies but.. for me i'll keep myself in reasonable shape.. so when i wake up my abs are pretty visable.. so normally about 20lbs or so of fat on me which plus water etc will prob measure about 12-14 %


Very much the same as me....seems the way to go


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks guys and gal!

12-14% sounds quite reasonable... is this fairly easy to maintain throughout the off season if you're careful?

xxx


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to show in march, and could use help from anyone willing to give advice, currently i am holding steady at 14%


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Right now I think i'm at 10-12% and never really go above 14%


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks guys and gal!
> 
> 12-14% sounds quite reasonable... is this fairly easy to maintain throughout the off season if you're careful?
> 
> xxx


 No chance females body fat is much higher than that to be healthy.

Girls on stage are just under 10% if i remember Pauls post correctly.

I say for a girl if you can keep visable abbs your about as lean as you should be unless your about to compete. This is obviously maintainable as i know a few girls in my gym who have a good six pack year round but only get leaner for contest time.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> sorry kate ladies seem slack today!
> 
> Carly has probably been mistaken for one of the special kids at her work
> 
> I know u asked for ladies but.. for me i'll keep myself in reasonable shape.. so when i wake up my abs are pretty visable.. so normally about 20lbs or so of fat on me which plus water etc will prob measure about 12-14 %


Oit ass wipe what you mean LOL!!

well I am usually over a stone heavier in off season I weight around 10.5, to the average person I am still lean but not show lean :thumb: you cannot stay to lean all year round as you will not gain muscle or improve and you need to increase carb intake to perform well not only with training but life in general..I dont ever measure bodyfat just monitor the way I look and what other people say.. OBVIOUSLY NEVER listen to DB :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh and forgot to add, esp for a female it is not healthy for her to be to lean for obvious reasons (womanly functions LOL) hormones etc :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Lin said:


> lolol but when your a fossil you dont want those bodily functions Carly :laugh: x


Oh trust me you do sweeti!! hormonal imbalance= teary, loss of sex drive, down in the dumps all the time, bad skin, thining of hair, mood swings, lack of motivation ermmmmm the list goes on,hahaha :whistling:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Well said, Con and Carly. After my contest some people on here told me I needed to lose another 2-3stones in weight. While I agree that I still need to drop my bodyfat much lower for another contest, surely 2-3 stones is a bit extreme?


Its hard to tell sweeti, for the british I lost nearly 1 1/2 stone and considering I am only an 8-10 off -season thats quite a fare bit..dont be disheartened just think of it as your next goal every year aim to improve thats what I do.. as long as I have improved everytime I am a winner whatever my placing :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Well said, Con and Carly. After my contest some people on here told me I needed to lose another 2-3stones in weight. While I agree that I still need to drop my bodyfat much lower for another contest, surely 2-3 stones is a bit extreme?


 I would not worry about the weight and go by the mirror.

I think your diet was probably not as hard as it should have been even though you made AMAZING changes:thumbup1:.

My training partners mother competes as a natural bodybuilder at age 50 and her last few weeks of diet prior to her last contest was 20 grams of protein from talapia and raw broccoli for 6 meals and nothing else and she was very hard on stage and she was 100lb on stage at 5ft1.

My mother last competed last year and stood on stage at around 140lb at 5ft3 and even though she ate a fair amount of food she also did 3 hours of hard cardio every day.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

carly said:


> Its hard to tell sweeti, for the british I lost nearly 1 1/2 stone and considering I am only an 8-10 off -season thats quite a fare bit..dont be disheartened just think of it as your next goal every year aim to improve thats what I do.. as long as I have improved everytime I am a winner whatever my placing :thumb:


 Wise words there!


----------



## ouise (May 1, 2008)

HI I maintain about 17% bodyfat but I have never competed and don't intend to I just like to look fairly lean. As an aside how do you measure bodyfat? I use Tanita scales but have read that they are not that accurate, what methods do you use? Louise


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

B/F measurements vary way too much and should only ever be used as a guide. There are countless calculations that can be used and the results will be different. Another factor is how many points are measured! Only ever use a B/F measurement as an indication of what is happening in the bigger picture. Always get it measured by the same person, using the same sites and same calculation. Ignore the % but take note of the direction it is moving in - up or down!

I think most people underestimate their bodyfat levels and also how much they would need to lose to be comp ready. I'm 5ft6 and 67/8kg and I reckon I would have to be around 55kg to get close to being lean enough for trained figure.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> B/F measurements vary way too much and should only ever be used as a guide. There are countless calculations that can be used and the results will be different. Another factor is how many points are measured! Only ever use a B/F measurement as an indication of what is happening in the bigger picture. Always get it measured by the same person, using the same sites and same calculation. Ignore the % but take note of the direction it is moving in - up or down!
> 
> *agreed..see the thing is to many people get hooked on % but % doesnt mean that you look good, the best indication is the mirror and progress photos..and I no what im like and us girlies get very disheartened if a % on a scale doesnt say something we want to see, so ditch em get a mirror, a camera and a tape measure if you want and keep monthly progress records if this helps you, but to be honest, what works for me is lots of food, training hard and you soon see the results progressing in the gym:thumb:*
> 
> I think most people underestimate their bodyfat levels and also how much they would need to lose to be comp ready. I'm 5ft6 and 67/8kg and I reckon I would have to be around 55kg to get close to being lean enough for trained figure.


*yes this is soooo true, you really dont realise how much fat you have to loose to lean right out its amazing and before I started competing I knew it was hard but I never ever even imagined it would be this hard * :whistling:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Con said:


> No chance females body fat is much higher than that to be healthy.
> 
> Girls on stage are just under 10% if i remember Pauls post correctly.
> 
> I say for a girl if you can keep visable abbs your about as lean as you should be unless your about to compete. This is obviously maintainable as i know a few girls in my gym who have a good six pack year round but only get leaner for contest time.


Good post.

A fitness instructor had her stats done via the caliper test and it was 19%. She was mortified. Yet she had a fabulous physique.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

carly said:


> *yes this is soooo true, you really dont realise how much fat you have to loose to lean right out its amazing and before I started competing I knew it was hard but I never ever even imagined it would be this hard * :whistling:


Oooooh that's kinda depressing!

BUT.....

I'm sooooo excited about it!

xxx


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Oooooh that's kinda depressing!
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> ...


OH NOOOOO not depressing baby, thats what makes it more of an achievement and a bigger goal.. your do fab, never give up and always push that little bit extra :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

carly said:


> OH NOOOOO not depressing baby, thats what makes it more of an achievement and a bigger goal.. your do fab, never give up and always push that little bit extra :thumb:


Thanks sweetie! I'm sure I'll be fine... just a bit daunting!

xxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks sweetie! I'm sure I'll be fine... just a bit daunting!
> 
> xxx


Daunting? If I wanted to get into comp condition, I'd have to lose over 3 stone!!! :scared:

That's bloody terrifying!!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks sweetie! I'm sure I'll be fine... just a bit daunting!
> 
> xxx


your be fine you star, just stick with it and i'll be here mailing you kicking your ass hahaha xxx


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

DB, what height are you mate?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

carly said:


> your be fine you star, just stick with it and i'll be here mailing you kicking your ass hahaha xxx


Hahaha thanks sweetie!

I'll need it I'm sure!

LOL

xxxx


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

i seemed to sit naturally at about 24% off season (on a hand held fat gizmo)

This is how i looked then


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

nice pic nothing wrong with meat on the bone but looking good


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> i seemed to sit naturally at about 24% off season (on a hand held fat gizmo)
> 
> This is how i looked then


Oooh Liz you look fab!!!!

I guess it's whatever's natural then!!!

xxxx


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> i seemed to sit naturally at about 24% off season (on a hand held fat gizmo)
> 
> This is how i looked then


LMAO your arms are bigger than his! Looking good Liz


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Liz you have such a fantastic shape!! I think I also sit around 23-25% off season also, must be a girl thing :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

carly said:


> Liz you have such a fantastic shape!! I think I also sit around 23-25% off season also, must be a girl thing :thumb:


Really? Have you got and off season pics hun?

xxx


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Really? Have you got and off season pics hun?
> 
> xxx


this is off -season, more curvy and softer :thumb:

or the pix of me in bikini sweeti is xx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

carly said:


> this is off -season, more curvy and softer :thumb:
> 
> or the pix of me in bikini sweeti is xx


This is really tough for me Bushy so bare with me.. but I am actually gonna give u a compliment! 

Still looking awesome in the off season.. perfect body imo.. awesome proportions and lovely posture.. keep it up Bushkin.. and no more floaters in my toilet! :thumb:


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking Fab! xx


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

carly said:


> this is off -season, more curvy and softer :thumb:
> 
> or the pix of me in bikini sweeti is xx


oi did you phoyoshop me out and replace me with a tub of protein.......lol:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I am pleased at the way things are going at the moment. I am 5ft 4 and a half inches tall, and currently 63kg at 22 percent bodyfat. Had it measured again this week and I seem to have stabalised at those measurements. I am happy to stay there till early January when I am going to start dieting again, but harder this time.
> 
> I was worried my bf measurements might start shooting up when I had to start doing the intensive weights every other day instead of every day. I was just too sore to work out like that every day. Now do cardio, pilates or just relax on the day in between weights and I can actually see improvements now.


 22% is very lean for a woman Janet well done!


----------

